# stuff to do



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanted to kinda throw this out and see what kinda response i would get back ,, i have a good friend that custom builds models from scratch ,, and he can do them as kits ,, or complete models allready built or do a scene type set up ,, but he wants to get into rv type models ,, he has a few molds of winnies and such ,, but he can also custom make "u'r" rv ,, but what i am trying to find out is ,, is there maybe some rver's that would enjoy sitting around on their long stays and doing rv models ,, as say a kinda of a hobby ??? and also ,, he will sell pretty cheap ,, kits that is , the scenery stuff will cost a little more ,, cause of the time and materials ,, but i am not trying to advertise for him ,, he does not do this for a living ,, just as a hobby for now ,, but i have a few of his works ,, and he is damn good ,, i will post pics in the albums of stuff he has gave me ,, but just trying to get a feel if there is or not maybe a chance for him to start making rv model kits ,, and btw ,, rv down time is coming soon ,, so think about it all of u  :approve:


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: stuff to do

I think it would be interesting. Our Grandson likes to draw pictures of our 5er. I think he would enjoy putting a model together of the 5th wheel. I would say yes.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: stuff to do

I prefer the jig saw puzzle.  Now if he can do one of those, count me in!!  

But I think it is a great idea.  I would love to have a model of ours but don't think I have the talent it takes to put one together!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: stuff to do

well since I am retired, I don't have time :laugh: :laugh: .The models I like are about 20-35 YO and all ready assemble, all you have to do is look,,, NO TOUCHING :bleh: :bleh:


----------



## akjimny (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: stuff to do

Rod - I'm like Jeanie and Randy - I wouldn't mind having a model of our motorhome, but I don't have the patience or skills or eyesight to do that anymore. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: stuff to do

well these are some good inputs i have been looking for ,, seems to me u are all a tad bit interested ,, i will have some of the scene type models that were given to me ,, at the M&G ,, and i will also be putting pics in the albums of one of his newest works ,, and that is a rv salvage yrd ,, i forgot to mention also that he is gonna try to down scale a few ,, and see how they look ,, also ,, as i said ,, these models are 100% done from scratch ,, he has all kinda molds that he has either carved outta soap stone and such ,, most of what he does is resin cast types ,, but as soon as he gets some of the rv models done i will post the pics of them ,, i have seen a glimps of the winnie he is doing ,, and man the detail ,, it even has a skillet on the stove with eggs in it ,, and a bbq grill out side with steaks on it ,, too bad they are not real ,, other wise i would be eating    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: stuff to do

I would like to see the models and maybe get one or two, 
and Hollis, Msj said shame shame JK


----------

